# River King



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

I would be interested in news in open and Am


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Martha, sorry I'm at derby. Wide open double, downwind birds. Most doing ok. Cut cornfield.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

All back for second series of derby. This test is close to equidistant guns in cut cornfield with factors pusbing dogs behind guns. Downwind birds.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

8 back for 3rd series. 2 down the shore, downwind.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open was scrapped after a couple of dogs. have not heard what the new test is.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Derby--7 back for the fourth

2 birds well separated on a hill. Memory bird thrown toward waters edge. Go bird about 3/4 way up hill. A fairly long swim for each one.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Open - 9 pick ups, 2 handles and 2 completions as of 1:30.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Gwen Jones said:


> Open - 9 pick ups, 2 handles and 2 completions as of 1:30.


Ouch.......


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats to Clint Mann & Indy on a reserve jam in the Derby...not bad bad for an ole Missouri gundog!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Derby

1st jason fleming
2nd danny luttrel
3rd dennis bath
4th trey lawrence( my buddy russel ogden )
RJ clint mann (shawn white) 

Dont know rest of jams

7 finished


----------



## maliretriever (May 28, 2006)

Congrats to Jason with Yankee winning the derby!! He is on the derby list now. What a talented young YELLOW dog. 

KM


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Congrats Jason! Any updates on the Open?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Qual-wide spaced in line triple with long retired. Blind in between 2nd and 3rd (retired )gun. Run downwind in a cut cornfield. Judges made good use of cbeating factor on cornrows.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

open callbacks:

1,3,15,19,20,24,26,28,31,35,39,40,41,43,45,48,51,54,55,57,58,59


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Q to the waterblind:

1,7,8,10,13,16,17


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Qual-- next test wb on one side of bay and double on other side.
2 down shore for marks


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

To the open water blind tomorrow morning:

15, 19, 20, 24, 26, 28, 31, 35, 39, 41, 57, 58. 

12 dogs.

Starting with dog 24.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

am to the 3rd?

1,2,3,5,7,13,16,19,20,21,22,24,25,26,27,30,31,32,34,37,38,40,42,43


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

1st--copper darnell faltys
2nd-- darnell
3rd--huston anderson watson
4th-- sletton
RJ-- Mann

Qual results


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats. to Jimmy and Shane for taking Copper to the next level. A new three star Golden enters the ranks.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Beverly Burns said:


> Congrats. to Jimmy and Shane for taking Copper to the next level. A new three star Golden enters the ranks.


Congrats, Jimmy and Shane!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Boy, Team Wildwing with the Darnells are really off to a good start. LAst year we had to watch out for them in the Derby with their string of young dogs. Now he takes 1st, 2nd and 3rd in the Q with the dogs that he trains. Way to go Jimmy and Debbie.


----------



## Lab-Kid (Aug 26, 2005)

To the Open water marks:

19
20
26
28
31
58


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open

1. Sally. Sletten
2. Skeeter. Bickley
3. Player. Lawrence
4. Gus. Harp
RJ. Billie. Sletten


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats ya'll !


----------



## southwings (Jan 29, 2008)

Does anyone have the results from the Am?

Thanks.


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't have the am. #'s but placements relayed to me as follows:
1st Robbie Bickley
2nd Bruce Ahlers with Ben
3rd Mark Medford
4th Bob Hayden with Bo
RJ Mark Medford
Jams Mark Medford, Alex Washburn, and Jim Smith

Congratulations to all placements and jams.


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Great job to all especially my boy Billy for the open RJ


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Billie ran a very nice trial


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

congrats to jay and christy. great weekend for primrose. daniel and i are proud


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Jackie McKay and Trey Lawrence with Player. 3 opens with 2 placements, it (the win) will happen. Good job, that's right!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!!! Team Bickley great weekend.

Aaron*


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

captain2560 said:


> 1st--copper darnell faltys
> 2nd-- darnell
> 3rd--huston anderson watson
> 4th-- sletton
> ...


The RJ was actually Dennis Bath and Eddie. 

Had a great time at the Q on Saturday and the Am on Sunday! Thanks to everyone who helped me marshal and to those who gave me advice and tips for the future! I learned A TON from everyone that I met and everyone was so nice. Can't wait to see everyone again! 

Oh and for those that don't know, I am crossing over into the FT world and hope to be running Kali in the Q in the fall. Can't wait and am so excited! 

Hoping and dreaming of blue regards ,


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for all your effort in the Q Sat. Your enthusiasm for the sport and dogs is refreshing. Enjoyed meeting u. Maybe we can train sometime. Brooks


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Brooks

Good to see you again. See you next fall at Bluegrass

Ted


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

captain2560 said:


> Thanks for all your effort in the Q Sat. Your enthusiasm for the sport and dogs is refreshing. Enjoyed meeting u. Maybe we can train sometime. Brooks


Aww thanks Brooks!! Thanks for all of your help as well. I had a great time and really enjoyed meeting you too! Might see you this weekend in Paducah if you're there. Take care


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Ted, good to see u again, too. See u next year at Bluegrass.


----------



## bknight (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, Brooks someone new comes into the group who homes to be pretty and I get forgotten.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry Brad, didnt know u were so sensitive. Happy birthday this weekend.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

captain2560 said:


> Sorry Brad, didnt know u were so sensitive. Happy birthday this weekend.


Speaking of forgotten, I wrote something somwhere else recently about the folks that worked this trial. I left Brooks' name off that list.

Sorry Brooks! I hope that you know that we all appreciate your efforts in putting these events on.

Sincere thanks, Chris


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks Chris, good to see u last weekend.


----------

